# 87 Bass Tracker MV 16 rebuild and upgrade.



## rcaircraftnut (Feb 16, 2019)

Last Monday I was lucky enough to be able to purchase this boat for the paltry sum of $600. Has the original Merc 35 horse on it. Needs a new starter unless I can get the bendix freed up. Had a 28lb minkota on it but it was in sad shape and I could not get it working. Admittidly I didnt try hard. I have a Motorguide 24v Brute 50lb with a Gatormount so no worries there exept where to put the batteries. Got the old trolling motor off, console loose, decks out, and most of the old foam out today. Bow foam and transom/flotation box foam looks good but Im going to tear it all out anyway. Going to make the two factory livewells dry storage on one side and a cooler that has the livewell recirc plumbing coiled inside it to cool the livewell on the other. Then build a larger single livewell just aft of them. Also going to build a raised deck with a battery/fuel tank compartment. No carpet. Going to bedliner everything. Got new foam for under the floors, it was waterlogged, as well as the plywood for the decks. Hope to get the leaks fixed in the bow tomorrow and then start framing in the decks and hatches. Pics tommorow. Got in a hurry and forgot to take any. Lol.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## rcaircraftnut (Feb 17, 2019)

Got the anchor windlace off the bow th8s morning and got the old original plywood out of the bow. Thinking of replacing it with hdpe sheet. Like cutting board material. Never r9ts and is way stronger than plywood. 
Got a problem with my engine. Plugs out it turns over good with the starter as it should. Plugs in it has so much compression you cant pull it with the emergency rope and my bendix is slipping grinding and smoking trying to turn it over. Then the bendix jams in the up position and no amount of tapping with a plastic mallet or rotating the flywheel releases it. 
Should I have this much compression on a 35 horse Merc? Should I get a new starter or just a new bendix? Im used to Harleys and Dodges so a bit out of my element here. Lol.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Feb 17, 2019)

No the plugs are not hitting the pistons but they are a weird looking design with a flat electrode. Hmmmm.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Feb 17, 2019)

Just trying to get all the teardown done today. But I do need to get a list together to get things on order so Im not stuck waiting vs fishing.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Feb 17, 2019)

No Im not a cameraman. Yes my yard is a mess at the moment. No Im not happy about it, but I am moving soon and see no reason to clean it twice haha.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Feb 17, 2019)

Found the plugs. They are NGK Surface gap plugs. Never seen anything like em. Interesting.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Feb 17, 2019)

Rear aluminum floor removed. Foam in bilge was all waterlogged. It all has to come out. Sponsons are next.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Feb 17, 2019)

Getting at the foam be death wheeling the rivit heads and pulling stuff out. I love teardown. Hehe. Found some rot in the transom wood so that will be on the list for this winter. It shoupd hold up through fishing season.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Feb 17, 2019)

Teardown is as far as I am taking it tonite. Still need to remove the front bulkhead so I an strip the old carpet off it. This was carpeted then riveted into place. As were most of the panels. Got all of the old 80s foam out. Good riddance. Going to need LOTS of pool noodles. Haha.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Feb 17, 2019)

Lots of foam to haul to the dump. Lol.


----------



## Bowlershop (Feb 17, 2019)

Nice boat. I’m building the same one right now. If the transom needs fixing I would highly recommend replacing it while you have everything apart and foam out. It’s not as hard of a job as it seams. I have my build posted on here as well as a couple other transoms I have replaced. Have fun!


----------



## thedude (Feb 17, 2019)

Productive weekend! I would get a new starter. You may want to check your exhaust ports and make sure they aren't clogged. 

Also mercury has a service bulletin on many of the spark plugs. Post a model/serial number. Not sure if yours would be affected.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Feb 17, 2019)

thedude said:


> Productive weekend! I would get a new starter. You may want to check your exhaust ports and make sure they aren't clogged.
> 
> Also mercury has a service bulletin on many of the spark plugs. Post a model/serial number. Not sure if yours would be affected.


How do I check this? Forgive me but I am just getting familiar with these engines. Give me a few weeks and I will have a good handle on em.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Feb 17, 2019)

Bowlershop said:


> Nice boat. I’m building the same one right now. If the transom needs fixing I would highly recommend replacing it while you have everything apart and foam out. It’s not as hard of a job as it seams. I have my build posted on here as well as a couple other transoms I have replaced. Have fun!


Boat has a beamwise crack in the keel up the bow. Peled up the JB weld and found it today. So, since it has to be welded, I may as well have them weld the transom splashwell/cap at the same time. So going to start tearing it out tomorrow after work if its not pouring rain. Now I just need to get some wood. Marine grade is almost impossible to get here. So I may have to drive to Memphis, or Dallas to get some. I am wondering what composite I can use. Like HDPE, or maybe Coosa Board.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Feb 17, 2019)

Read that treated woods like marine grade are not recomended in aluminum boats. Someting about corosion of the metals. So I will get some exteririor grade and coat it in polyester resin. Will do the bow wood the same way. Hope to be able to get it all ready for welding by Friday. If so I will drag it to work with me and go to the welders after work. The livewell plumbing was all bad. Brittle from age. Both drains have been filled with some kind of sealant lol. The pump broke as soon as I tried to turn the nut on the thru hull. Again, brittle with age. Thankfully though most if not all the wiring is intact and in servicable condition. Now on wiring I generally know what Im doing. I was a Navy electrician haha.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Feb 18, 2019)

Debating installing a permanant fuel tank with a gauge in the dash. If I dont use it on my boat I will be installing on the 20 ft pontoon I am rebuilding for my Dad. Its sittig next to the Bass Tracker now lol. Got it down to bare pontoons and frame on the trailer yesterday. Plan to start redecking it as soon as I get a day I can paint the wood. How much fuel would you recomend with the 35 hp Merc? I live on a very large lake. Lots of shoreline and inlets/rivers. Broken Bow Lake. I want all day useage if I can get it?


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Feb 18, 2019)

I would use something else other than polyester resin to waterproof your plywood. Polyester doesn't soak in & is also hydroscopic. Thinned epoxy resin (soaks in) would be best, but pricey.

The 'old timers formula' (search for recipe on the site here) is cheap & effective. Just my .02


----------



## Bowlershop (Feb 18, 2019)

rcaircraftnut said:


> Read that treated woods like marine grade are not recomended in aluminum boats. Someting about corosion of the metals. So I will get some exteririor grade and coat it in polyester resin. Will do the bow wood the same way. Hope to be able to get it all ready for welding by Friday. If so I will drag it to work with me and go to the welders after work. The livewell plumbing was all bad. Brittle from age. Both drains have been filled with some kind of sealant lol. The pump broke as soon as I tried to turn the nut on the thru hull. Again, brittle with age. Thankfully though most if not all the wiring is intact and in servicable condition. Now on wiring I generally know what Im doing. I was a Navy electrician haha.


You are correct, do not use treated would against aluminum as it is treated with chemicals that will cause corrosion. Marine Grade plywood on the other hand is not treated with any chemicals and is safe to use on aluminum. Marine board is a high grade board, very dense and uses waterproof glue. I use marine board on all my builds but I still coat it with poly urethane or paint to protect it from water. My local menards stocks marine board.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Feb 18, 2019)

Ok. So marine ply is an option. Thanks. Unfortunatly, its not availible locally.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Feb 18, 2019)

Looking at Coosa board but dang are they ever proud of that stuff.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Feb 18, 2019)

Had a late day at work so no progress today. Supposed to rain all day tommorrow. Man I cant wait to get moved. New place has a 30x50 shop. Plan to go into business for myself once I get moved. I am good with wood and fiberglass. Yes I do need to study up on a few things, like what woods are treated, lol, but I have this idea that I can restore old glass boats using all composite materials making them comparable to modern boats in most respects. I dont plan to get rich or any grand scheme like that, just make a decent living while not being reliant on good weather to work. Also plan to do small engine repair again as I am very good with engines. Had a small engine shop 20 yrs ago and did quite well at it. Just need to get up to speed on outboards. There are some differances I was not aware of until I dug into my first one. Still need to bone up some. With as easy as these little aluminum boats are to work on I may do several more as they seem quite popular around here.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Feb 20, 2019)

Ok. So I either have to go 4 or 5 hrs one way to get actual marine ply. That being the case I am going with the best grade of exteruor non treated plywood I can buy and weatherproof it myself. Will be using cdx ply for the decks.


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 20, 2019)

rcaircraftnut said:


> Ok. So I either have to go 4 or 5 hrs one way to get actual marine ply. That being the case I am going with the best grade of exteruor non treated plywood I can buy and weatherproof it myself. Will be using cdx ply for the decks.



Many recommend use of exterior grade ply as a prescribed substitute for more expense or harder to find marine grade. So, I would say you should be good. Many also recommend "old timer's formula" to seal the ply. Do a search here on TB for the ingredients and recipe.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Feb 20, 2019)

Got the engine off this evening after work. Stared removing the transom. Got the little cast caps off. All the rivits on the top are gone. Welds are cut. Next is to remove the rest of the rivits and get the splashwell out. Then the rotted sponge, er um wood out haha. Will have to see how bad I buggered the cap rail on the first side figuring out where to cut the weld, but the second side was cake. Not a difficult job at all for someone with good mechanical and metalworking skills. Thanks all for the advice as well as the encouragement. Its KILLING me not being on the water rite now. Finally having a boat to fish from and it not being done is mighty irritating mmm hmmm. Lol. So I plan to do this in as fast a time frame as possible. Problem is I have limited time and money so I need to decide now what the modifications will be so as not to be backtracking. I want to move the livewells into a single livewell in the stern. I want a recessed pedal for my trolling motor. I want tackle storage bins with dry hatches in the bow. And I want more rod storage. The challenge is to see how much of it I can cram into this little boat in a limited time frame.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Feb 20, 2019)

Heres a question and I want honest answers. There is no wrong answer so here goes.
I am currently building this boat for me. However, if I am to ever want to sell it what would be the better option for resale value, or possibly using it as a floating bussiness card? Carpet, or my personal preferance, non skid?
Let me know what you think. If carpet is prefered I may go ahead and do that then just live with it.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Feb 21, 2019)

Got off a bit early today. Its raining lightly. I have two fully charged packs for the Dewalt, and a death wheel. Lets see who wins, me, the transom, or the weather haha.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Feb 21, 2019)

ME 1 Transom 0.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Feb 21, 2019)

Everywhere the original foam made contact with the wood its dissentigrated. The rest is just soft or dry rot except the very top 4-6" of the wood. This would have surely failed. Glad I decided to go ahead and remove the foam, it looked ok and felt solid enough until then lol.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Feb 22, 2019)

I do not have the capacity yet to do the large rivits that were used originally. I plan to use bolts. Is tyere any valid reason why NOT to use bolts? I am still learning the ins and outs of aluminum boats. Thanks.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Feb 22, 2019)

Ordered the aluminum channel today to frame in the new fishing deck mods. Going to recess my trolling motor pedal, add a couple day boxes/tackle storage in the bow deck. Moving to a larger single livewell with an icebox water chiller mod. As well as building a stern fishing deck which this boat never had.


----------



## Extreme (Feb 22, 2019)

Following.


----------



## Bowlershop (Feb 23, 2019)

rcaircraftnut said:


> I do not have the capacity yet to do the large rivits that were used originally. I plan to use bolts. Is tyere any valid reason why NOT to use bolts? I am still learning the ins and outs of aluminum boats. Thanks.


I have used bolts in the 3 I have changed. Just make sure they are true stainless bolts and hardware so they do not carode your aluminum. I sealed mine up with 5200 marine seal.


----------



## Bowlershop (Feb 23, 2019)

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=45754 Here’s the link to mine, has transom change as well.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Feb 23, 2019)

Awesome thanks. I got the new transom cut out today. Its drying now. Had to laminate a piece of 1/2 and a piece of 3/4 together. Used 3m contruction adhesive. In the morning once thats dry enough, I will fiberglass the entire transom. This will make up the last 1/8 inch or so of thickness I need to get to a true 1.267 inches that the original transom measured in the dry unswollen area at the top center. Fiberglassing the new 3/4 ply bow reinforcement plate next this afternoon. Also building a 20 foot pontoon so I cut and laminated 3 3/4" ply sheets together for its transom that will get glassed as well. Been a busy day if you count the trip to town lol.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Feb 23, 2019)

Glass is curing on new bow cap. This will be for weatherproofing as well as to reinforce the bolt holes for the 50lb thrust 24v trolling motor.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Feb 23, 2019)

This is the time consuming part that I dislike the most, waiting for crap to kick off and set up. Grrrrr. Lol.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Feb 24, 2019)

Seriously though, if you have a small shop this os THE machine to have. I will never sell it except to upgrade one model newer on the table system for it.

Shopsmith mark 4 IIRC. This one is from the late 50's and had a complete rebuild a few years ago. I got it for a song. Lol. 
Glass is drying on the transom and bow cap so I am taking a little ciesta lol.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Feb 24, 2019)

Gonna have to someday build a plywood version of this boat but 21' long with one of my Merc 1150 strait sixes on it hehehe.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Feb 24, 2019)

While the wood is ready to be installed, the transom is on hold until I can source some aluminum brazing rod. Cleaned the corrosion on the transom metal and while most of it is not bad there are 5 or 6 pits that aare almost through the panel. So they will get brazed up and groung flat before I install the new wood. Stay tuned.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Feb 24, 2019)

Decided to go ahead with nonskid bedliner coating on the decks. Also going to add a rod locker and more dry storage amidships. Aluminum angle for framing should be here Tuesday, gotta go find some Tuffboxes soon.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Feb 26, 2019)

Working long hours this week so not able to get off before the supply house closes. Will have to wait till thursday to get the aluminum channel and the brazing rods.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Feb 28, 2019)

Got my aluminum angle iron and brazing rods yesterday after work. Hope to have enough decent weather to get the transom back together and ready for welding by Monday.


----------



## CaptainPJ (Mar 1, 2019)

I am replacing the transom on my 18 foot Alumacraft. I highly recommend you inspect yours for rot. Mine looked good until I removed the foam that trapped water against the wood.
I laminated 2, 1/2 inch pieces of Acuaplas III. Its very easy to work with and very durable. It cost $125 plus a few bucks for shipping. Boat Builder Central cut the sheet so it would ship UPS at no additional cost. It seems a little more flexible than the 1 inch plywood I removed so I'm going to add a piece of 3 inch L angle aluminum the with of the transom for additional strengthening. 
https://boatbuildercentral.com/proddetail.php?prod=AP3


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Mar 1, 2019)

CaptainPJ said:


> I am replacing the transom on my 18 foot Alumacraft. I highly recommend you inspect yours for rot. Mine looked good until I removed the foam that trapped water against the wood.
> I laminated 2, 1/2 inch pieces of Acuaplas III. Its very easy to work with and very durable. It cost $125 plus a few bucks for shipping. Boat Builder Central cut the sheet so it would ship UPS at no additional cost. It seems a little more flexible than the 1 inch plywood I removed so I'm going to add a piece of 3 inch L angle aluminum the with of the transom for additional strengthening.
> https://boatbuildercentral.com/proddetail.php?prod=AP3


Did you miss a page? Skim the thread? Or only read the first post? Hahaha. Just jerkin yer chain. But seriously there are even pics of the new transom, the stripped hull, ect. In other words once I get back from Texarcana tomorrow I will be repairing the pitted transom plate so I can bolt in the new wood. Stay tuned.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Mar 1, 2019)

Scroll up six posts.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Mar 2, 2019)

Ordered a new graph for the boat yesterday. Should be here Monday. Its used but supposed to be in perfect shape. Humminbird Helix 5 Chirp SI GPS. Got it at a good price shipped so went for it. Just easier to install the transducer before I button up the rear deck.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Mar 2, 2019)

After seeing the cost of all true stainless hardware I decided to go back to factory and use aluminum solid rivits. Did my research. Ordered the rivits from mcmaster carr along with the air hammer bit to set em with. Decided to just drill out the worst of the pits to stop the corosion and rivit the holes closed as I dont fully trust this aluminum bazing rod I was sold. Stay tuned.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 2, 2019)

rcaircraftnut said:


> After seeing the cost of all true stainless hardware I decided to go back to factory and use aluminum solid rivits. Did my research. Ordered the rivits from mcmaster carr along with the air hammer bit to set em with. Decided to just drill out the worst of the pits to stop the corosion and rivit the holes closed as I dont fully trust this aluminum bazing rod I was sold. Stay tuned.



My local ACE hardware has a pretty good selection of SS fasteners. It sure doesn't take long for the prices to add up. I don't blame you for going with rivets.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Mar 3, 2019)

Started cleaning and prepping all the parts to paint and to reassemble the transom and splashwell. As well as the parts that had carpet on them.


----------



## FishinFitz (Mar 3, 2019)

Great updates, started taking apart my first one, finding many of the same issues you are. Searching around looks like carpeting is more popular than non-skid. My preference is for non-skid. Seems that it would be more durable and less maintenance than carpet. I want to be able to rinse everything down and not worry about carpet drying out. Another option that is becoming popular is the SeaDek mat.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Mar 4, 2019)

Thanks man. I do appreciate the motivation. Hope to get some serious progress this weekend. If my rivits come in by then lol.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Mar 4, 2019)

Im so excited. New toys for the boat. Hehehehehe. Like the Micky Ds add says, Im luvin it!


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Mar 4, 2019)

If you guys arent using Facebook classifieds you are losing out big time. Bolth this graph and this BOAT were found there.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Mar 4, 2019)

Cant spell today haha. Tedious part. Cleaning and prepping all this stuff. Fun. Lol.
Whoever eventually buys this boat next spring, Im going to fish it this year, hopefully in local tournaments, is going to get a really great lifetime use boat. I am not going to stop now. No no, been looking at hatch latches and gas rams to match. As well as insulating the livewell and chiller boxes. Plan to use pikecrete in blocks in the chiller box. Will last all weekend let alone all day. Google it if your not familar. I cant believe nobody has done this before. I just gotta try it out.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Mar 4, 2019)

Well after dealing with this pile I know I wont want to EVER put carpet in a boat lol. Removing this junk and all the old glue is sooooo time consuming grrrrrr. Neesed a short break. Got 3 parts done and one more about half done. Still have a couple on the boat itself to do also. Man I just keep finding MORE haha.


----------



## maintenanceguy (Mar 4, 2019)

Buy a gallon of acetone. pour enough on the carpet to wet the adhesive and in a minute or two it will just slide off. Do this outdoors. Acetone is not good for you.


----------



## Bowlershop (Mar 4, 2019)

rcaircraftnut said:


> Well after dealing with this pile I know I wont want to EVER put carpet in a boat lol. Removing this junk and all the old glue is sooooo time consuming grrrrrr. Neesed a short break. Got 3 parts done and one more about half done. Still have a couple on the boat itself to do also. Man I just keep finding MORE haha.


I used adhesive remover and it melted all the carpet glue off like butter.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Mar 5, 2019)

Will it hurt the aluminum? If not then HEY what a great idea.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Mar 5, 2019)

maintenanceguy said:


> Buy a gallon of acetone. pour enough on the carpet to wet the adhesive and in a minute or two it will just slide off. Do this outdoors. Acetone is not good for you.


Carpet comes off real easy. Its getting the glue off the parts afterwards lol. Will try the acetone tonite as I have some.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Mar 6, 2019)

Rivits came in today. Yay. Will get after the assembly of the transom Saturday. 
Unfortunately everywhere there was wood on this boat has corosion and pitting so no go on cleaning with solvents. Brush is more effective at removing the white chalk left by oxidation so I can then paint what will be visible and at least stop the corosion on what isnt. Now I have to do a large portion of the inner hull where the plywood floor was. More corosion. I want it stopped so I can sell this boat someday with a clear conscience.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Mar 7, 2019)

Got the console apart last night. I can save it with some fiberglass work, however since I already have to build one for the pontoon boat I am debating building a new one from wood. I am 6' and long legged so a taller slightly deeper console would be better. Ideas?


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Mar 7, 2019)

Finished the last part needed to start transom reassembly Saturday. Going to drill oit all the holes that I filled with resin and may need to do a few touch ups on them as I am not sure I drilled them large enough now haha. Still working on the rest of the parts that need cleaning.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Mar 8, 2019)

Going after a compressor in the morning then go find a few air tools ect at harbor freight and hopefully if the weather holds she will be ready for welding by Monday.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Mar 10, 2019)

Got the compressor. Got some air tools also. Got the hull off the trailer last eve. Going to work on recarpeting the trailer today.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Mar 10, 2019)

Figured out why the brazing rod I got wouldnt work. The jackholes at my local welding supply sold me TIG RODS! Got some actual aluminum low temp brazing rods yesterday from harbor freight and they work. Just need a hotter torch as the heat is wicking away to fast to keep the metal above 730°f. I will get a MAP torch Friday after work. Shot my wad this week on air tools lol.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Mar 10, 2019)

Been working on the trailer today. Got all the old carpet off the runners. The main runners are still good, so will just recarpet them again. Need to make one side runner as one was rotted. Made new sections behind the fenders out of some shelf boards I had left over from another project. Will paint them with resin before I carpet them. Next is getting the lights working.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Mar 10, 2019)

Final cote of poly resin on trailer fender parts. Will carpet soon. Gotta duck out this shop while this stinkin stuff kicks off lol.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Mar 12, 2019)

New wire came in yesterday so I had to make a caddy to keep everything nice and ready at hand when it is time to rewire these boats. Knocked this up in under 10 mins from scraps and leftovers in the shop. Took 3 times longer to gather all the bits and fix the table on my radial arm saw than it did to actually build it though. So wasted just over an hour haha.


----------



## FishinFitz (Mar 12, 2019)

Hey I know the feeling, looked for my paint remover for 20 minutes today haha. Nice job on the wire caddy. What are your plans for the brazing rods?


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Mar 13, 2019)

There is some serious pitting on the transom in just a few spots. Rather than carry it to the welding shop twice, I plan to fill the cleaned pitts and braze them up, then grind them flat with the panel ready for the new transom wood. There is one hole pitted through on the starboard side of the hull below the water line however it will still be açcessable after installing the transom and splashwell so the welder can tig it up while its there. Just trying to save money and time, mostly time with the brazing rods. Thanks for the comments on the caddy. It looks much better in pics haha.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Mar 13, 2019)

Have decided that I just cannot live with the steerin wheel angle on this factory console so I am debating how to procede. I can either.....
A) Build a new one from scratch from Western Red Cedar.
B) Build a mold from MDF and glass up a new one. (Most time and total cost).
C) Modify the origanal one. 
Still on the fence about painting the bottom with bedliner or leaving it bare aluminum. Lots of rocks, trees, stumps, ect, in and around Broken Bow lake and its rivers. So I think I am going to. Just have to get the keel welded first.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 14, 2019)

rcaircraftnut said:


> Have decided that I just cannot live with the steerin wheel angle on this factory console so I am debating how to procede. I can either.....
> A) Build a new one from scratch from Western Red Cedar.
> B) Build a mold from MDF and glass up a new one. (Most time and total cost).
> C) Modify the origanal one.
> Still on the fence about painting the bottom with bedliner or leaving it bare aluminum. Lots of rocks, trees, stumps, ect, in and around Broken Bow lake and its rivers. So I think I am going to. Just have to get the keel welded first.



I vote (C), modify the original one. If you do build new, keep it light. 

I kind of view use of bed liner on the bottom of a boat as creating a potential royal pain in the _"arm"_ in the future when it needs to be removed or patched for some reason.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Mar 15, 2019)

Red Cedar is very lite weight. Actually less weight than similar thickness fiberglass. I am doing everything I can think of to save weight as I need to carry 3 batteries. 24v trolling motor. I want to add a second start battery but dont want the added weight. If I can get my hands on some lithium batts I will be in high cotton.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Mar 17, 2019)

Trailer carpet done.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Mar 17, 2019)

Pontoon trailer done at the same time. Customer not willing to lrt me blast and paint so its done except fixing the lites and tires.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Mar 17, 2019)

Got the deck and carpet on the pontoon then called it a day. To dark for a pic. Plan to start installing the transom on the bass tracker tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Mar 19, 2019)

Started putting the transom together yesterday. Almost none of the holes line up on the inner panels. They line up pefectly with the outside though. All I can say is they must have done each hole with a hand drill as they are all randomly crocked. I used a drill press so all my holes are strait and true. So got to get longer rivits now so I can use a backer strip on the inside for the rivets to bite into. Always something lol.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Mar 19, 2019)

Transom is going back together. There are some places where the shorter rivets are used and I am cutting these down to the propper length. Getting that far at least lol. Will order some rivets friday.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Mar 21, 2019)

New wood is installed in the bow. As soon as I get a dry day off work I will start painting parts and nonskid the bow with bedliner where it originally had grip tape. Should work better and last longer. Got some more work done on dads pontoon as well this evening. It is coming along nicely.


----------



## Bowlershop (Mar 22, 2019)

Now is the perfect time to put a few inches of water inside the boat then go underneath and check for leaky rivets. Usually there will be a few and they are easy to replace or rebuck


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Mar 26, 2019)

Plan to do that as soon as I get it back from welding. Gotta weld up the cracks in the keel first lol.


----------



## el_cheapo (Mar 26, 2019)

I've seen that style of spark plugs referred to a permagap, my mercury 9.8 had them and they were supposed to have a huge resistance to fouling which I believe because I mixed pretty rich and did a lot of idling snagging. Never once fouled.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 27, 2019)

el_cheapo said:


> I've seen that style of spark plugs referred to a permagap, my mercury 9.8 had them and they were supposed to have a huge resistance to fouling which I believe because I mixed pretty rich and did a lot of idling snagging. Never once fouled.




I'm guessing this is a good answer, but posted to the wrong place?


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Mar 29, 2019)

No he actually answered a question asked several pages ago. Thanks for the answer and also it shows peiple are reading this stuff. So thats also cool.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Mar 29, 2019)

Got my new longer rivets Wedensday but had a 60 hr week at work so have not made any progress on it yet. Going to town in the morning unless I go fishing lol. Gotta get some bolts to pull things together with so I can clamp it tight before I rivet it.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Mar 30, 2019)

Runnin outa daylight. Finnish it tomorrow. But the new rivets are working perfectly.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Mar 31, 2019)

Made a quick fixture for cutting rivets.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Apr 1, 2019)

Transom is done except for the welding. Going to make the appointment to get that done tomorrow. Things are going to speed up considerably now hehehe. 
Got the spay on bedliner in a can for the bow and got it applied today. Will clean up the overspray and pull the tape tomorrow. Looks good so far. A light texture simigloss black.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Apr 1, 2019)

Pretty well on hold untill Tuesday when it goes to be welded. Going to start plumbing and framing the livewell and rear deck this week. Gotta leave access in the bow for welding.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Apr 1, 2019)

Tackle stash waitin to get a nice cozy drybox built in the boat for it to inhabit. I am woefully low on everything but soft baits lol. The bottom two are all bags of em. A decemt start though.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Apr 8, 2019)

Its hooked to the pickup. Taking it to welder tomorrow.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Apr 9, 2019)

Dropped her off at the welding shop this afternoon. Should have her back by tomorrow evening. Then the real fun stuff can start to happen. Lol.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Apr 11, 2019)

Got her home from the welder yesterday. While it will be structurally fine, I am not happy with how he welded it. Looks like he used aluminum stick welding rathur than a TIG and a spool gun or a solid rod. Either of the last two would be the preferred welding process for what was being welded. However I quickly got over it when he offered me a new project boat. Looks like I will be starting on a StarCraft V hull soon. Forgot the year. Its around 18 feet long. Didnt measure it. Needs all new decks. Possibly a transom but it looked servicable in every area I could access to see it. Will find out once I tear into it. So as soon as I get the StarCraft done, this BassTracker I am building now WILL be for sale.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Apr 13, 2019)

Been raining since the wee hours. Forcast says 2"+ by tonight. So I plan to work a small amount in the shop today on the pontoon boat transom. Tomorrow I will replace the 8 damaged rivets in the bow keel area. Seems when the heads busted off they just gooped up the holes with sillyputty. Silicone is not a structural repair obviously lol. Then I am going to bedliner the hull bottom. Hope to be back on the trailer and framing it out for the hatches and livewell uprades Monday after work.


----------



## Turd Ferguson (Apr 13, 2019)

Awesome stuff here, man, I’ll be following this thread.

I had the same issue with my transom holes on the outside skin not lining up perfectly with the inside skin. Not sure how they drilled those holes but they did a great job =D> :roll: 

Good idea on fiberglassing the little front deck piece that the trolling motor mounts to. Mine was 3/4” marine plywood and I was trying to figure out a good method to rebuild it in aluminum. But I have a bunch of fiberglass mat and resin left over so I think I’ll follow your lead on this one! 

Keep up the good work.

Also, Totalboat makes a great 2 part epoxy for fixing leaks in aluminum boats. Ironically enough, it’s called Aluminum Boat Leak Seal. I had some pretty ugly pitting of my hull underneath the rear deck where the pour in foam trapped water. I cleaned it up and spread a thick layer of the epoxy over the areas that were pitted. Seems like a good idea, and it’s holding up well, but time will tell. Just my two cents


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Apr 14, 2019)

Hull rivets done.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Apr 14, 2019)

Ready for bottom coating. Disregard my hillbilly cousin helper lol.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Apr 14, 2019)

Bottom coating came out good. Leak test will be the final step tomorrow or Tuesday after work. Gotta intall the pumps first though. :LOL2:


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Apr 14, 2019)

I have decided to go more stock on this build and not try to add so much to it. Looking for a 12v trolling motor now. Adding rear deck and compartments though still I think. Will go all out on the Starcraft as its a much larger boat and can take the weight. Wanna keep this one lite.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Apr 15, 2019)

Not finding a good deal on a trolling motor so unless I do I guess the 24v Motorguide 50lb will have to be it.


----------



## Alvarez1112 (Apr 15, 2019)

rcaircraftnut said:


> Not finding a good deal on a trolling motor so unless I do I guess the 24v Motorguide 50lb will have to be it.



No such thing as too much trolling motor if you ask me!! It's just like overpowering with an outboard...just because you have the extra H.P. doesn't mean you have to use it....but if you need it it's there.

Although the added weight of the extra battery for just a 50lb thrust trolling motor could be a negative.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Apr 15, 2019)

Bottom done, back on trailer, bildge and livewell fill pumps installed, and the outboard back where it belongs. Been a productive evening.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Apr 16, 2019)

Bilge pump works good haha. No leaks. On to framing and fitting the interior.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Apr 16, 2019)

Started interior. Seat bases and fuel/batt area floor done. Foam under rear floor installed. Going with paint instead of carpet on non deck areas and non skid paint on the decks. Easy to clean, just hose it out.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Apr 21, 2019)

Got the floor decking cut out yesterday evening. Had to cut the grass and go to the dump so not much done on the boat yesterday. Plan to get the foam in and the floor in and painted today. Wish me luck.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Apr 21, 2019)

Bottom of floor painted with acrylic enamel and several liberally applied coats of it. Will be getting a non skid version of the same color product oon the top.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Apr 21, 2019)

Still need to rivet it down once the non skid is fully cured but we have a floor. =D>


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Apr 22, 2019)

Now I am waiting for my deck drain fittingd to arrive in the mail. Grrr. Thats what I get for not thinking ahead haha. Plan to start wiring this evening.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Apr 25, 2019)

Got the hole cut for the deck drain. Letting the fresh paint on the edge dry then I will add a second cote to the entire floor on both sides. Then I plan to use poly sealant in the rivet holes as I install them then paint over the rivets themselves. Doing everything I can to keep this floor from rotting.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Apr 28, 2019)

Got the painting all done yesterday and the deck drain installed. Will get the floor final installed today. Then start framing for the rear decck and the front deck extention. Stay tuned.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Apr 28, 2019)

Floor is in. Framing for the rear deck has begun.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Apr 28, 2019)

Glassing up a new plywood laminate transom for the 20' pontoon boat also today.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Apr 28, 2019)

Now we wait. Haha.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Apr 29, 2019)

Rain forcast rest of this week. Will try to measure and cut out the wood for the rear deck and compartment walls and get them painted so I can make more visable progress this weekend. If I can get some more aluminum channel by then. Will order it tomorrow.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Apr 30, 2019)

Rod holder mods started.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (May 6, 2019)

New livewell is in and plumbing is started. Have the long spaybar on the recirc/bilge out through the chiller in the original livewell. And the smaller sprayer for filling.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (May 6, 2019)

Overall I am pretty happy with how it's coming out.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (May 6, 2019)

I know I said I was going to refrain from adding too much but this just had to be done. That stock well was DINKY!


----------



## rcaircraftnut (May 8, 2019)

Rain today. Rain forcast till Sunday. Also I ran short of tubing for the livewell so no progress till this weekend I imagine.
However, I got word Yesterday I will be able to start moving into my new shop this weekend. So if all goes well I will be making updates from indoors soon. This will also allow me to expand what I am doing as well as allow multiple boats to be in progress at once so I can work on one while resins ect dry on another one ect.


----------



## LDUBS (May 8, 2019)

rcaircraftnut said:


> Now we wait. Haha.




Looks like you are gluing up two pieces of plywood to achieve a desired thickness. Looks like you put FG cloth between the two plywood pieces. I was wondering why sandwich the cloth between the two pieces of ply?


----------



## rcaircraftnut (May 11, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> rcaircraftnut said:
> 
> 
> > Now we wait. Haha.
> ...


It is called a laminate. The cloth gives the resin more bite substatially increasing strength. Makes a much stronger panel overall. I will also be glassing the outside of it.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (May 11, 2019)

Got the livewell plumbing sorted today. Need to go get some clamps in the morning but otherwise thats done. 
Got the flotation in on the wet side of the boat. Then laid out the wiring and built a basic harness for it. Now we will see more rapid progress. Pics tomorrow.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (May 12, 2019)

Progress


----------



## rcaircraftnut (May 12, 2019)

Found a deal on a 12 volt trolling motor for the boat. Had to replace the pedal woth one I had off another broken trolling motor of the same make but it works perfectly and cost me a whopping $25 lol. And yes the shop os a mess. I am getting ready to start moving so see no need in cleaning up just yet haha.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (May 13, 2019)

Got the new fuse panel installed and the wiring tiddied up. Need to pick up some grommets to go in the holes to prevent chaffing of the wires as well as the livewell tubing but those are easy little details to button up.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (May 13, 2019)

Tried to reinstall the old console. It is warped from the sun. When gently pushing it back ino shape it started to crack again. So the old sun baked glass is too brittle. Will be building a simple replacement out of fiberglass using the foam core method. Will use plywood in needed areas for mounting strength.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (May 18, 2019)

Plan to work on glassing the pontoon transom today. Crappy weather so no outside work for a while. Forcast shows crap through Wed. May try to go clean out the new shop some and get the power on in it and some lights working in there.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (May 20, 2019)

Got the pontoon transom done yesterday. Motor back on. Yay.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (May 21, 2019)

Pontoon transom. For those interested.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (May 21, 2019)

Steering cable, helm, and engine controls are in. Not hooked up to engine yet but I have other work to do there. Cleaned up these seats out of another boat. Got the bases made but paint is taking forever in this humidity to dry.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (May 21, 2019)

Basic console os together and ready for fiberglassing and finishing. This should be way more comfy to drive.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (May 22, 2019)

Painting and glassing and waiting. In that order lol. Hope to have the seats mounted and the livewell chiller insulated by dark. However working on the console as well so it may be tomorrow lol.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (May 22, 2019)

Decided not to ise the foam core fiberglass method to make the console due to materials on hand and the ammount of time it takes. A week or more of evenings that I just dont have in the budget. So the simple plywood method will be good enough for this season. If the boat dont sell by winter I will make a better console then.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (May 22, 2019)

Ok. Got the seats permanantly mounted. Still need to insulate the chiller but I'm not sure yet how I want to do it. Got a few options I'm mullin over. Console is almost ready for filler. However the mosquitos are killin tonite haha.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (May 25, 2019)

Started to wire up the bow electrical in preperation for decking and foam. Ran into a snag. No ring terminals large enough to go ovrr the gauge of cable I used. So I need to get some terminals and some junction blocks. Doing an ac compressor on Moms Honda tomorrow so may not get back on the boat till Monday. If I dont say screw it and go fishing. Got a new Ugly Stick cat rod with an Abu Garcia baitcaster for $40 made in sweden. 6501 I believe. Gonna clean grease and oil it today so will check on that.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (May 26, 2019)

It is a 6501 CL3. Left handed goodness for a right handed guy. 
Finally got to the point that I jusr cant stand it anymore so I am using the hot part of the day to be in the ac cleaning the shop. Taking to long to get anything done with all the mess.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jun 2, 2019)

Got more materials and some new tools. Had to work today so not much progress. Plan to get with it tomorrow after I go get some conduit so I can complete the rod holders. Hope to get the front deck ready for finishing by dark and all the bow wiring done.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jun 2, 2019)

Foredeck ready for carpet save for a coat of paint on the bottom. Did a recessed trolling motor tray however it wont work with my current trolly. Will be getting a newer one this summer so no biggie. All bow wiring is buttoned up. Will try to get carpet on by mid week.


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 2, 2019)

If that recessed box is what I think it is, that is some real ingenuity! =D> =D> 

If it is what I think, then hopefully you can fake it out when your wife asks if you've seen the baking dish! :LOL2:


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jun 3, 2019)

It is what you think. And I am single. Haha.


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 3, 2019)

I gotta say that is a very creative solution!


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jun 9, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> I gotta say that is a very creative solution!



I got it from tiny boat nation. Not my idea.
Got a 79 40 hp yesterday for $300. Good compression and pretty clean under the cowel. As I dont care for the older style wire harness plugs I am using it as a parts motor. Same powehead and lower unit as my 35. Changed out the starter yesterday and the 35 on the boat starts and runs. But I need a water pump so thats next.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jun 9, 2019)

Going to work on the console and decks today. Hopefully my new yardsale air stapler works. :LOL2:


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jun 9, 2019)

Front deck carpeted and ready to screw down once the glue sets. Also need to add the foam still in the bow.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jun 9, 2019)

One more pic.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jun 10, 2019)

Coming soon to a lake near me. :mrgreen:


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jun 10, 2019)

I have no idea why Im upside down. #-o


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jun 11, 2019)

Going to start cutting ouut the rear deck and hatches this evening. Hope I have enough wood. It will be close. May have to buy another sheet of ply Friday to finish up. Plan to be fishing by mid week next week. Ah best laid plans hahahahaha.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jun 11, 2019)

#-o Not enough wood. Got the deck parts cut but not enoigh to do hatches. But at least you can see the layout now.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jun 12, 2019)

Got the console final mounted, a second cote of paint on the bottom side of the deck parts, and the trolling motor is mounted, wired, and tested.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jun 16, 2019)

Wiring is pretty much all done. Still need to tiddy up under the console and add some grommets but the rain moved in. It gave me a chance to try out the new cover.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jun 17, 2019)

If I can get the rear deck parts done and installed in time, the water pump should be here Tuesday afternoon. Hopefully we can have a first outing by Thursday.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jun 18, 2019)

Carpet cut. Time for glue!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## large5513 (Jun 19, 2019)

Bowlershop said:


> rcaircraftnut said:
> 
> 
> > Read that treated woods like marine grade are not recomended in aluminum boats. Someting about corosion of the metals. So I will get some exteririor grade and coat it in polyester resin. Will do the bow wood the same way. Hope to be able to get it all ready for welding by Friday. If so I will drag it to work with me and go to the welders after work. The livewell plumbing was all bad. Brittle from age. Both drains have been filled with some kind of sealant lol. The pump broke as soon as I tried to turn the nut on the thru hull. Again, brittle with age. Thankfully though most if not all the wiring is intact and in servicable condition. Now on wiring I generally know what Im doing. I was a Navy electrician haha.
> ...



i just redid my 97 Grumman and used marine plywood from Menards and coated it with Marine Spar Varnish


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jun 20, 2019)

Deck parts ready to install.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jun 20, 2019)

New impeller installed. Ready to reinstall on the motor. Will check seals and service the lower unit once its back on the boat.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jun 20, 2019)

And we have rear deck where none existed before. Hatches tomorrow and Saturday morning.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jun 21, 2019)

Poly and carpet tomorrow. Finally in the home stretch.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jun 22, 2019)

Water pump is now working. So well in fact that it shoots water out around the top spark plug. Doesnt appear to be getting in the cylinder. Probably just a gasket. :twisted:


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jun 22, 2019)

It is just the gasket. Got it ordered as well as a carb gasket set and a pump diapham kit.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jun 23, 2019)

I have decided to use these decks temporarily. Plan to replace them later with composite decking. No matter how much you try they will eventualy rot again.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jun 23, 2019)

Dang thunderstorms are moving through so may not get much done today.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jun 24, 2019)

Done with carpet. Hatches are done except for hinges and pull straps. Parts are on back order at the moment for the engine so the maiden voyage is on hold for now.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jun 25, 2019)

Parts are supposed to ship today.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jun 25, 2019)

Need to order hinges and latches, some pole holders and finish the rod storage. Wire power to the Helix 5 si. And install the breaker on the trolling motor. But thats pretty much it for this build.


----------



## Kochy (Jun 28, 2019)

Check out my build from 7 years ago, should be on the top of the forum, exact same boat. Good work man, looks great!


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jun 28, 2019)

Kochy said:


> Check out my build from 7 years ago, should be on the top of the forum, exact same boat. Good work man, looks great!



Thanks man. Now I got the cooling system sorted, just need the carb to stop flooding. Will take a look at your build when I get off work.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jun 30, 2019)

Removed and cleaned the needle seat assembly. Replaced the brass sealing washer under the seat. No more flooding. Seems ready to go. Will try to get the lower unit oil changed tomorrow after work. Then its hopefully time for the maiden voyage.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jul 2, 2019)

Trailer lights are giving me fits. Ran a new harness and have power at the bulb. Ground reads good. Install bulb and voltage drops to 0. Got new bulbs today just to eliminate the possibility of it being bulbs. Next thing to try is all new grounds.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jul 3, 2019)

Trailer lights sorted. It was a bulb. Filament was good however the base had several cracks and it was not carrying current. 
On another note. Had 48hrs strait and 5.5hrs OT so I was finally able to go buy the next project. It's an 86 Starcraft BASSV170. Need to go over to my cousins and put one of the boats I am scrapping on blocks so I can use the tires to bring this one home. It will be the first project in my newly rented 40x40 shop. 

Amazingly it seems to have a solid transom. I will of course thoroughly inspect it. Most likely will replace it with composite and if I get my way it will get composite decks as well.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jul 3, 2019)

Looks like to do all decks, subfloor, and transom in Coosa Bluewater 26 it will cost about $1700 not including carpet or nonskid if I go that route. However this time I have time and want to build a true floating business card. So it needs to be done rite.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jul 8, 2019)

Well my attempt to get the Basstraker in the water went great till we got 10 min from the ramp. Almost got run over by all the out of state guys running for cover from the lightning storm. Attempt to wait it out was a bust. Will try again this weekend.


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jul 13, 2019)

Finally! Got it on the water. No leaks. All systems function as planned. I have to replace the float in the carb to get the motor running rite. It is still sticking. Runs good untill the float sticks. Two things I learned today.
1) I need LOTS of practice to learn to use the trolling motor effectively. 
2) Wind REALLY blows this boat around lol. 
All in all I'm pretty happy. It floats and handles good. 
I may need a prop as even when the float was not sticking and it was running good and smooth it never got above 4500 RPM. May need to try a different trim angle. No hydraulic trim so have to just change it and see.


----------



## Jim (Jul 14, 2019)

Nice job man! :beer:

I added your project to the master list and posted it on Facebook for all to see.

Thanks brother,
Jim


----------



## rcaircraftnut (Jul 14, 2019)

Jim said:


> Nice job man! :beer:
> 
> I added your project to the master list and posted it on Facebook for all to see.
> 
> ...



Awesome. Thanks man. Ordering carb parts and hatch latches ect today.


----------

